# N17 negotiating error?



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

I just discovered that none of my TiVos have connected to TiVo service since April 14th, and that they only have program data through this Saturday. They report "Failed while negotiating." Something called an N17 error. 

There are no issues with my internet service or network equipment, and there have been no changes there or with the TiVos. To be clear, they can still get online....they just can't seem to connect to the mothership. (They can connect to Netflix, and oddly, they even make successful VCM connections.)

Anyone else currently experiencing this problem, which feels like it must be on TiVo's end? Anyone familiar with it, or understand the cause?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Have you tried restarting your boxes and/or router? That fixed a network connectivity issue for me (which TiVo later explained was due to an infrequent router-Roamio glitch).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

From TiVo, via Google:
http://support.mytivo.com.au/index.php?action=artikel&cat=23&id=19

A little far away, but it's a start. Perhaps you could restart the router?


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks for the responses, guys. I really appreciate it, as I'm now kind of surprised/alarmed that apparently no one around here has seen or experienced this...

Yeah, I've already done all the usual network troubleshooting. I have restarted all the TiVos, the cable modem, the router....everything. I'm increasingly convinced that this is something on TiVo's end....that the TiVo service is blocking my whole account somehow. If it were a broader service outtage, now into its second week, there would be _a lot_ of verbiage about it here. 

I've checked my router logs and there's nothing being blocked on my end, and there have been no internet issues on any of our other devices. All the TiVos (currently five units....Roamio Pro, Premiere XL, Premiere, Mini, and an S3, all with Lifetime service) exhibit the _exact _same behavior: they continue to make successful GC, VCM connections, but their last successful service connection was on April 14 (April 13th for the S3). They are all hard-wired, and are running varying software versions. Only the Roamio is updated to 20.4.7. They all pass their port configuration and DNS resolution tests. Again, to be clear, they can and do connect to the internet....I just watched a Netflix show on the Roamio last night, and I can successfully log on from the other units as well.

I'm about to do one last troubleshooting step before calling TiVo. I'll try connecting a couple of them directly to my modem, bypassing the router completely. I've little expectation that it'll make any difference, but at least I won't have to do it over the phone with a CSR.

And suggestions or thoughts...even speculation!...is welcome at this point.


----------



## rwlasch (Apr 27, 2015)

Did you ever receive a resolution from TiVo? I'm having the same issue for my three TiVos. In addition to the Tivo's I have 3 Directv DVRs and two Apply TV units which are all able to successfully stream content from the internet


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

rwlasch said:


> I'm having the same issue for my three TiVos. In addition to the Tivo's I have 3 Directv DVRs and two Apply TV units which are all able to successfully stream content from the internet


So are you saying that your TiVos are all experiencing the negotiating error and everything else is fine? Or that all of those devices are experiencing connection issues...?

What router are you using?


----------

